# 2016 Native Watercraft Ultimate FX15 Tandem Kayak $1400



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

2016 Native Watercraft Ultimate FX 15 Tandem Kayak

Hidden Oak color.

Purchased new at Hook, Line and Paddle, Wilmington, NC Spring 2016. Original owner. Used/on water only 8 time for a total of less than 30 hours. Always stored inside garage.

2 sections of matching (same that Native installs) black Sea Dek (footwell padding/grip) added to solo position foot wells for additional padding/traction/noise dampening.

Description From Native Watercraft:


THE NEXT GENERATION ULTIMATE TANDEM FISHING KAYAK

This solid tandem, hybrid canoe/kayak platform makes fishing, hunting, camping or just a relaxed day on the water with family and friends an experience they will always remember. The Ultimate FX Tandem fishing kayak features two high/low seats for improved fish-ability and all day comfort and can be easily converted to a solo paddling boat for the days when solitude calls. In addition, the Ultimate FX 15 Tandem offers amble storage to meet all you kayak fishing needs.

Converts easily from tandem to solo configuration or vice versa in less than 5 minutes.

FEATURE LIST

Two Hi / Low, First Class, Hand-Sewn Seating with Forward and Aft Adjusting

Able to Convert to Solo Seating

Groove Tracks for Accessory Mounting

Adjustable Thwart Bar for Accessory Mounting

Premium Deck Padding for Standing and Casting

Two Seat Bases with Storage and Cup Holder

Open Stern Storage Area

One Tight Line Anchor Trolley

Two Sets of Adjustable Foot Braces

Padded Armrests and Rod Tip Rest

Padded Carry Handles

HULL DESIGN FEATURES

Sharp Bow Entry for Tracking

Tunnel Hull for Ultra Stability and Tracking

Sharp stern Exit for Tracking

Not interested in any trades, thank you! $1400


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Looking for the sweetspot...need to move this boat. Glad to discuss price. PM me if you have interest or questions.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

$1,300 obo


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Last drop...$1,250


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

If you are looking you probably already know this: these boats run $1,700 plus new.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Sold, please delete post!


----------

